# Baby time...maybe not...maybe now?



## Long Spurs

Congratulations, that is Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!:gaga:


----------



## PITBULL

Cute Baby, Congrats.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

booker81 said:


> Still tired but thrilled
> 
> 
> Baby's asleep, which means nap time for me!


Congratulations to you and the family!!! It looks like the little one and the big puppy are on the same sleep schedule. Which will give you time to nap.


----------



## notmuchtime

Very beautiful baby!!! Congratulations to you and your husband. Now the work begins.


----------



## lovethewoods

Congratulations!! She is Beautiful!!!


----------



## booker81

Wooo! Still alive!

It's amazing how very little sleep you can function on. She doesn't sleep much at night, just wants to be awake and eat all the time. Our "sleeping" time is about 6am-2pm or so, with her being awake about every three hours (I have to be awake every two to "pump"). 

She is just awesome though. My husband is awesome too. Last night he booted me to the bedroom for a couple hours to get some good sleep (ie, not on the couch), and he took care of her. He also made dinner. He's beyond anything I expected for father material - way better! He makes it a LOT easier! She totally has him wrapped around her little finger!


----------



## Chrissy

Congrats!!! She is beautiful.....remember don't blink to much they grow up fast. 

Good to hear everything is going good with and the new family...best wishes!


----------



## booker81

Another baby pic  She's got her daddy under her thumb completely! :lol: He got home from physical therapy, and they "watch TV" together.


----------



## Firecracker

aww... those pics are worth a Million !!

And ANY Girl will have her Daddy arround her little Finger !


----------



## timberdoodle528

Congratulations!!!! She's adorable!


----------

